# T.b.x. 2009



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hello everyone. I have our schedules together and wanted to post the dates. We have many opens for anglers to enjoy this season. New for 2009 is that all events have online registration for the 2009 season. This will make it easier to register and secure a good starting position for the opens as well. Here is what we have to offer for the 2009 season.

Central Ohio Division schedule is set in stone
5-2-09 - Indian Lake out of the Moundwood Ramp
5-30-09 - Deer Creek out of the Marina Ramp
6-20-09 - O'Shaunessy out of the Home Rd Ramp
7-18-09 - Alum Creek out of the New Galena Ramp
8-1-09 - Delaware Res. out of the S.W. Marina Ramp
9-19-09 - O'Shaunessy out of the Home Rd. Ramp

Mid Buckeye division has all dates set in stone with a couple changes being made to two of the lake locations to better serve the anglers.
5-9-09 - Clear Fork out of the Marina Ramp
6-7-09 - Pleasant Hill out of the Marina Ramp
6-27-09 - Tenatively at Alum, to change to Delaware if permit goes.
7-11-09 - Lake Erie out of the Sandusky City Ramp (Ohio Waters only)
8-22-09 - Pleasant Hill depending on permit
9-12-08 - Clear Fork out of the Marina Ramp

2009 Open events
4-18-09 - Alum Creek out of the New Galena Ramp
4-19-09 - Clear Fork out of marina Ramp
5-23-09 - O'Shaunessy out of the Home Rd. Ramp
6-21-09 - Alum Creek Fathers Day open - New Galena Ramp
7-25-09 - Alum Creek Night Open out of the New Galena Ramp
8-8-09 - Pleasant Hill out of the Marina ramp

I look forward to seeing everyone this year and wish everyone a great season.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I know I am going to try to come to a few this year Phil. If I can get some free time! Everyone I talked to loved the job your doing keep up the good work.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like some strong schedules. I may try to fish some if my wife will let me!


----------



## BassinAssassin (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm very interested in fishing Carvers open on April 18th. However, I don't have a boat and i'm interested in fishing maily for brown fish in April. Any body looking at chasing smallies on Alum in the Spring should respond.
Sincerly, BassinAssassin
[email protected]


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are getting a great deal of pre-entries for our opens early this season compaired to past years. It seems that people like having the ability to pay online. A good 90% of those who have entered this season paid online. Get in before all the good starting position numbers are gone!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to post an FYI that I had made a mistake on the FathersDay open. I had the date listed as 6-14 but it is actually 6-21. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

Can I ask why you have to fish two prior events in order to be elgible to fish your Lake Erie tournament out of Sandusky?

Thanks, Jared


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Most everyone that fishes our circuit lives a ways from the lake. The members from the division voted and asked me to put this rule in play. They want to keep the local guys from just fishing the one event and taking the people who fish the circuit for the right reasons money.


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the response. There is not much to fish on the lake this year and was looking at your schedule. I wanted to fish that event, however after looking at your rules I noticed that you had to to fish two prior tournaments. I figured that was your reasoning. Good Luck!

Jared Rhode


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If your looking for a good circuit to get into that fishes Lake Erie I would suggest that you check out the NBAA trail. www.nbaa-bass.com


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

I have looked at their circuit before. They draw virtually no boats! There is barely any money to win. It just seems as if most circuits don't want to come to Lake Erie, and those that do frown on the locals jumping in the tournaments, but to some extent I understand that.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder that we are just over a week away from kicking off the Central Ohio Division. We will be at Indian Lake on May 2nd and will be going out of the Moundwood Ramp. Please visit our website and have all membership forms ready if you plan to register at the ramp.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

RhodeGuideService said:


> I have looked at their circuit before. They draw virtually no boats! There is barely any money to win. It just seems as if most circuits don't want to come to Lake Erie, and those that do frown on the locals jumping in the tournaments, but to some extent I understand that.


cant wait to kick off this year and planning to do the sandusky thing cum and play jarrod 2 events and you can do the sandusky event as the rule states or try erie gold do they still have that I fished one several years ago this is a tournament serious not an open sorry Phill does a great job with every thing keep up the great work Phill it is what it is cum play or stay on the porch


----------

